
The rise of multivector DDoS attacks - pjf
https://blog.cloudflare.com/the-rise-of-multivector-amplifications/
======
deaps
Interesting read.

As a person that follows this type of thing and somewhat works to prevent them
from happening (that is, follows best-practices, relies on an outside entity
to blackhole suspected-DDOS traffic, but also applies DDOS security measures
at the security stack), I do find reading about the different types of attacks
entertaining.

It's good to hear that a large majority of 'vulnerable' systems do get patched
quickly (at least in-part according to the article). I guess that would be the
good side of users having routers that are 'patchable' from their ISP.

I kind of view DNSSEC as a pretty large attack vector in the DDOS world - as
it allows for a _huge_ amount of amplification.

